# Employment verification



## kalashibu (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Everybody

2 days back i got a verification call from the Australian Consulate in Dubai. Since all other lines were busy i got the call directly. They first checked up whom they are speaking with and asked me many questions on my present job and my period of working and so many things. It went on for 10-15 mts. I was so nervous and blank b'coz it was so un expected. It was like i would forget my name itself so blank i was mentally. And the next shock was that they came today to my office. Actually what was given in my reference letter was all true and there was no need to panic. There was no wrong information provided.I dont know now what is going to happen. Co had asked foir medicals and PCC. Hope everything goes fine. I never read in any of the forums that such a verification will be there and i lodged my application myself not through agent. 

Lets pray for each other


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Dear Friend...

No need to worry as I also faced the job verification.
Formerly it was rarely done. After that new rule in September 2009 verification has seen a common practice.
I think every thing is correctly given by you. so surely you will get the Visa Grand.


----------



## kalashibu (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Hari.... hope so


----------



## Sihan (Nov 24, 2009)

yep...if you are genuin nothing to worrry...hope their visit went well....Best of luck.....


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

did u submit enough employment evidence?????
I haven't heard of any personal visit for job verification till date??? they call the referred person thru fone......


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> did u submit enough employment evidence?????
> I haven't heard of any personal visit for job verification till date??? they call the referred person thru fone......


It a story of past, now one can expect a surprise physical verification as well, so just be ready, coz we r from HR.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> did u submit enough employment evidence?????
> I haven't heard of any personal visit for job verification till date??? they call the referred person thru fone......


Last month November In my Agents clients 3 people got physical verification.

2 got Telephonic verification ( one is me)


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

In physical verification whom they contact? What details they check?
In such a case, the employer shall be aware of his employee's intention of migration........which may affect the ongoing job adversly 


hari999999 said:


> Last month November In my Agents clients 3 people got physical verification.
> 
> 2 got Telephonic verification ( one is me)


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> In physical verification whom they contact? What details they check?
> In such a case, the employer shall be aware of his employee's intention of migration........which may affect the ongoing job adversly


The same concern is mine Gaurav, so far i didn't tell my Boss regarding my intention of immigration, though he wouldn't mind, but in pile of workload should i make him ready for the expected questios, also i been recently transfer to this city, so neighbors wouldn't confirm my details, do they confirm from neighbors business persons as well?

Any advise, plz


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi, 

Is your application papers based or online? and if it is online, what is the document status against your experience? 

Met, 
Recieved, 
Required, 
or something else. 

If it is stated as "Met" will they still go for verifications? or verification are already done? 

Amit.


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

kalashibu said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> 2 days back i got a verification call from the Australian Consulate in Dubai. Since all other lines were busy i got the call directly. They first checked up whom they are speaking with and asked me many questions on my present job and my period of working and so many things. It went on for 10-15 mts. I was so nervous and blank b'coz it was so un expected. It was like i would forget my name itself so blank i was mentally. And the next shock was that they came today to my office. Actually what was given in my reference letter was all true and there was no need to panic. There was no wrong information provided.I dont know now what is going to happen. Co had asked foir medicals and PCC. Hope everything goes fine. I never read in any of the forums that such a verification will be there and i lodged my application myself not through agent.
> 
> Lets pray for each other


hi,

when did the CO asked you for MEDS and PCC? is it after or before verification?
my office in abu dhabi too got a call from aust. emb. they only spoke to my boss for 10mins. everything was fine... and after 5 days of the verification i received a mail form CO asking about MEDS and PCC... the last document i submitted was 12th dec 2009... so waiting now for next shock... 

pls pm me your mobile number...

regds
ali


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

amit.ishwar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is your application papers based or online? and if it is online, what is the document status against your experience?
> 
> ...


i too have the same question in mind..


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

jovi said:


> The same concern is mine Gaurav, so far i didn't tell my Boss regarding my intention of immigration, though he wouldn't mind, but in pile of workload should i make him ready for the expected questios, also i been recently transfer to this city, so neighbors wouldn't confirm my details, do they confirm from neighbors business persons as well?
> 
> Any advise, plz


IF physical verification comes (experience of my friend) they will ask the person whom we has given as reference.

Other than they may contact the HR.
If your details given to Diac is matching then even if employer says anything against it wont effect you.

If situvation not good in your firm its better not to disclose to your Boss.
...................................................................................................................................................................................
My Time Line
TRA Positive September 2007
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> IF physical verification comes (experience of my friend) they will ask the person whom we has given as reference.
> 
> Other than they may contact the HR.
> If your details given to Diac is matching then even if employer says anything against it wont effect you.
> ...


Thx Hari, for your reply, I guess my relation with my boss is not so bad and i can tell him the situation now, so he can answer to the DIAC person well,I dont think he will gona give them the company for more than 10 mins and he will ultimately kick them out from the office after that  What about neigbor confirmation? is it done, have any idea?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

jovi said:


> Thx Hari, for your reply, I guess my relation with my boss is not so bad and i can tell him the situation now, so he can answer to the DIAC person well,I dont think he will gona give them the company for more than 10 mins and he will ultimately kick them out from the office after that  What about neigbor confirmation? is it done, have any idea?


jovi.....

Nothing verification from neighbours. I have never heard in the past.

One client in my agents office got a telephonic verification at workplace. Employer told he is at site.
immediately call came to his home . His brother told he has gone for work. Nothing else.

The only thing Diac want is Verify your Profession. 
Thats why they going for a Telephonic verification and Physical Verification as whatever you has given is Right or Wrong


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Hari,Jovi,
My question is that why telephonic verification is needed, if they are visiting the office of every applicant?
Also, my boss can verify my details with DIAC on personal visit, but in this case every employee in office will come to know about the migration.
(I have only informed my boss n not the top management)
Pls suggest.



hari999999 said:


> jovi.....
> 
> Nothing verification from neighbours. I have never heard in the past.
> 
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Hi Hari,Jovi,
> My question is that why telephonic verification is needed, if they are visiting the office of every applicant?
> Also, my boss can verify my details with DIAC on personal visit, but in this case every employee in office will come to know about the migration.
> (I have only informed my boss n not the top management)
> Pls suggest.


In most cases Diac will do only one thing:-

1.Telephonic enuiry
2.Spot visit ( physical verification)
3.Nothing enquiry as above will issue Visa(here most forum members got visa without enquiry)

Diac personal visit is at the last stage. THEN IF other get to know no problum as you are going to get Visa.
....................................................................................................................
My Time Line
Agent applied April 2007
TRA Positive September 2007
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
*175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009*


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> In most cases Diac will do only one thing:-
> 
> 1.Telephonic enuiry
> 2.Spot visit ( physical verification)
> ...


Hello Hari,

I have been assigned a CO, so he asked for medicals & PCC, all done now & will be sent off by monday. So will diac do job verification? as i see ur job verification has been done after medicals!!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Hello Hari,
> 
> I have been assigned a CO, so he asked for medicals & PCC, all done now & will be sent off by monday. So will diac do job verification? as i see ur job verification has been done after medicals!!


It normally doesnot happen.. but with hari it did happened. job verification after PCC and Meds.

You don't have to worry if you are not lieing in your application.. We all have HR tag on us..


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

mr.india said:


> It normally doesnot happen.. but with hari it did happened. job verification after PCC and Meds.
> 
> You don't have to worry if you are not lieing in your application.. We all have HR tag on us..


Yup not lieing about anything in my application so no worries at all


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Hello Hari,
> 
> I have been assigned a CO, so he asked for medicals & PCC, all done now & will be sent off by monday. So will diac do job verification? as i see ur job verification has been done after medicals!!


Every one told me after Medicals you will get Visa.
But things were not like that to me.
I think after that September 2009 rule change what Diac traditionally done has changed and cannot be predicted.

In my agents office 3 clients got Verification after medicals (including me)
2 got before medicals.

satpal..get aware of verification. may be they make just a telephonic call.
Rarely a spot visit.
If lucky noting atall simply that Visa comes.
Regards
hari999999
.................................................................................................................
My Time Line
TRA Positive September 2007
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

wat if the by the time when they comes for verification, our boss or the person given as reference shifts to another company?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

ukv1234 said:


> wat if the by the time when they comes for verification, our boss or the person given as reference shifts to another company?


ukv....

Similar situvation happend to me.
My job verification take place at my former work place were i left that job 2years ago.
As per reference given by me they called my immediate Boss.
But he was on a one month leave for a major knee operation.
So they demanded HR department.

HR department is place were they can collect most of the employees imformation.
That HR is a person who never liked me leaving that office 2 years ago.
I dont know what he told negative or Positive any way i got the Visa
Regards\
hari999999
.....................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hari,
Exactly what do they do ina spot visit?
Do they contact the person mentioned in the reference only or HR and any random person in department??


hari999999 said:


> ukv....
> 
> Similar situvation happend to me.
> My job verification take place at my former work place were i left that job 2years ago.
> ...


----------



## winkeat74 (Dec 29, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> ukv....
> 
> Similar situvation happend to me.
> My job verification take place at my former work place were i left that job 2years ago.
> ...


Hi,

I got my ACS positive letter recently and I also granted in CSL. my question is regarding job verification that diac will perform to my work experience. I has more than 7 years work experience and do I need to submit all work experience up to 7 years or just 4 years?
My first company is shut down and now it's not able to contact anymore and I been there almost 2 years.
I in group B for ACS and for what I knew, we need to submit everything to diac exactly what we submit to ACS right? I'm worries that they will conduct verification from my first company. I'm will claim MODL points and also specific work experience in this case.

Regards


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

winkeat74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ACS positive letter recently and I also granted in CSL. my question is regarding job verification that diac will perform to my work experience. I has more than 7 years work experience and do I need to submit all work experience up to 7 years or just 4 years?
> My first company is shut down and now it's not able to contact anymore and I been there almost 2 years.
> ...


Winkeat......
Happy to hear that you got ACS.
Yes you are right, submit everything to Diac as what you submitted to ACS.

No need to worry if your former company is closed. 
IF Diac try to conduct a Verification and seems that particular company is closed its not your mistake and not going to effect you.
Thankyou
hari999999


----------



## scmy83 (Jan 13, 2010)

*hi*

hi can u specify some questions which they asked you regarding your job and other things please


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

scmy83 said:


> hi can u specify some questions which they asked you regarding your job and other things please


scmy.......

They never called me.
Diac called to my former workplace, were i have left that job 2 years ago.
They demanded my immediate boss whom i kept as reference.
But he was on leave for one month.
So they asked for HR. Manager.

They Verified my following details:-
1.Employee no: given by me in Experience certificate correct or not.
2.Name of my Immediate Boss given by me.
3.Date of joining and leaving date correct or not.
4.How much is my salary
5.General questions about the company like nature of work products etc.

I think you will get some idea about verification by reading this thread fully.
Further questions welcome
Thankyou
hari999999


----------



## scmy83 (Jan 13, 2010)

HI Again me sorry to disturb you people another query is as i told i am working in a small company sometimes my salary gets credited in bank and some times we take by hand so i should explain the officer who calls my employer

please help me


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

scmy83 said:


> HI Again me sorry to disturb you people another query is as i told i am working in a small company sometimes my salary gets credited in bank and some times we take by hand so i should explain the officer who calls my employer
> 
> please help me


scmy....
No need to say in advance about these things.
Explain only if the Officer ask some clarification.


----------



## darkknight11 (May 10, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have small query .. I am a civil engineer and need info on employment verification. I worked with a prestigious company in india but left it due to bad relations with my boss on short noteice .. but now for employment verification tht wld pose a big problem for me. I read all the threads in this forum regarding CO visits and wht do they look for. I ve not yet provided my past boss's name but my friend suggested to provide his name as reference , he worked wth me there. He has also left tht company now. So my question is, will the immigration ppl contct him or directly contact HR ? Is it ok if I provide my friends details as my boss ? If they contact HR and ask name of my boss , then I am screwed. Kindly suggest wht shld i do. Please note that I ve got all the other documents like offer letter , salary , dates of joining and resignation etc etc. Problem lies in naming boss as my friend .. kindly help .. thanx in advance


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

kalashibu said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> 2 days back i got a verification call from the Australian Consulate in Dubai. Since all other lines were busy i got the call directly. They first checked up whom they are speaking with and asked me many questions on my present job and my period of working and so many things. It went on for 10-15 mts. I was so nervous and blank b'coz it was so un expected. It was like i would forget my name itself so blank i was mentally. And the next shock was that they came today to my office. Actually what was given in my reference letter was all true and there was no need to panic. There was no wrong information provided.I dont know now what is going to happen. Co had asked foir medicals and PCC. Hope everything goes fine. I never read in any of the forums that such a verification will be there and i lodged my application myself not through agent.
> 
> Lets pray for each other


Brother whose person they make a call the number which u mention on experience leter or ther search from the company website which u show on letter and what the ask about.


----------

